# Terror on Beechwood 2009



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Some pics of our 2009 haunt.
halloween 2009 pictures by troop134 - Photobucket


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice work on the cemetery. I like how you used the different colored spots.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks great Karen. I love the cemetery and the dungeon it is really cool. Looking forward to you video of some of the props that move. Did you get any rain?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

It looks GREAT Karen. You really need individual pictures of your tombstones or do you alreayd have them and I missed the page on ur photobucket. I didnt search it this time. I love the ones you do and plan on copying them in the future when I make my own over the next few years.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice details, BC, particularly in the snake charmer room. I like the faces on the jumpers and wolf man, and the variety of stones in the cemetery.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks like Vlad is stopping using the blow-up figures for the haunt. I knew he was getting old. LOL(Joking)


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

The picture of the skeleton is cool


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks excellent Karen. All the different spots on the tombstones are nice.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

I wish you guys would set up earlier so I could get a chance to experience it. Either that or I have to work on getting my driver's liscense. Great haunt!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Great job on the display!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great looking haunt!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

> You really need individual pictures of your tombstones or do you alreayd have them and I missed the page on ur photobucket. I didnt search it this time. I love the ones you do and plan on copying them in the future when I make my own over the next few years.


Turtle somewhere I have pics of each of my stones that I make with dryer lint clay. I'll search for them and send you a pm. Glad you like them.

Thanks for the compliments everyone. The weather was rainy for Halloween which kinda put a damper on getting all the detail items out. This was our first year getting LED spots on the tombstones. We had ordered other colors of LED's but our order got mixed up. Vlad taught the kids how to wire up the LED's and spread them around the cemetery. We hadn't had time to label each of the spots with what color they where. We will definetely play around with different color LED's next year.



> Either that or I have to work on getting my driver's liscense


Jeff I heard your going to be working on getting that license real soon.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Looks great Karen! The haunt wouldn't be the same without all of your stones!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

love all the different tombstones with the lights on them. Nice set up all the way around, lots of good stuff to look at.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

Love the graveyard! Very nicely done.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Really like the lighting in the graveyard and seeing your dungeon makes me want one for next year. Very nice!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

looks real good


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Now that looks like a fun walk through. Love the dungeon and the cemetary. I like the row of skulls too!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

at the risk of parroting what the others said, I toohave to say I love the cemetery, with the led's and the tombstones are fabulous!! love the tall one, also, i like the dungeon, very cool!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

nice top lighting on the skelli - most people overdo the underlighting.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

*Day & Night slideshow Terror on Beechwood*


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice. The graves look real.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Great job on the haunt this year!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

very nice! love the tombstones


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Nice yard walk through there! I loved the wolfman prop. Also liked the close pic of the ghoulish guy with the black looking top hat. Very nice prop there. Great job!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone. Still working on taking it all down.


----------



## pamz (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome job I bet everyone loved it.


----------



## Lord Darthmare (Nov 9, 2009)

Snake charmer looks beautiful does she sway back and forth?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Very nice...really like the skulls lining the walkway...way cool


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice work, the cemetery is great.


----------

